# How do you sex American Buff Geese?



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi all,

I have a trio of American Buffs and one lobe pilgrim/embden cross male. I want to set up a pair of the buffs to breed but how do you tell if one is male? The cross bred is a gander... And I have the female buff he favored separated now. I just need to see if I have a male Buff.

Thanks

Shere


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

see how the cross gander acts?> walking almost on tiptoe with his head in the air like a sports star showing off? see how the female with him walks more horizontal with head down and chatters like a groupie? also see how thicker built his head and neck is in comparrison to her?> they are subtle differinces but they are there, just watch and look close, also you can post some pics of them and we can help a bit that way as well


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks I will see if I can get some pics to share. I really want to focus on my buffs for goslings.

Shere


----------



## KOHL HAWKE (May 8, 2010)

I always check to see how wide the pelvic bones are seperated...the wider the higher the chances of a female...this is done by picking up the goose and feeling for the prominent bone projections between the legs just infront of the vent area. 3 finger with its a girl. the narrower, for me, a 2 or 1 finger with is a male. I have biger hands, once the goose has lain eggs I can sometimes get 4 finger withs. We have female that acts like a male in posture, we called her t (roman name joke):smiley-laughing013:till she started to lay!! I should of done the hip with!. Im not very good at the "making it poke out" method. this is done by pushing down infront of the vent (closer to the head) and if something pokes out...mosletoff its a boy.
this is how I do it..hope it helps


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

The goose on the far left, the one walking and the one in the very back are girls.
The one sitting on the right and looking at the camera is a boy.


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

Also the male will hiss, especially now that's it's near breeding season. Females don't hiss.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

My girls hiss.


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks.... It was gorgeous here the past couple of days so I spent quite a while outside just watching them. I think I have 3 buff girls  I think the only gander is the grey mutt goose 

Tho I will try the width thing. I will say tho that all of mine will hiss at something strange. They don't hiss at me, but if the dog comes out they do hiss at him.

Shere


----------

